# PC RAM Kaufempfehlung



## Rebz95 (6. Dezember 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, mir einen neues PC System zusammenzustellen.

Was ich bisher gekauft bzw. vorhanden habe sind:

1x 1,5TB HDD

1x 512GB Samsung Evo SSD

1x 700Watt Sharkoon 80+ Bronze ATX Netzteil

1x XFX 7000Series Grafikkarte (7870)

Prozessor : Ryzen 1800x

Mainboard : Asus Rog x370 Crosshair VI Hero mit Wifi-AC

in Bestllung, noch nicht angekomm sind:

Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Pro 3

Gehäuse: Cougar Panzer Max Big Tower

So worum es tatsächlich geht ist, welchen Arbeitsspeicher ich dazu nehmen sollte? Meine Überlegungen waren bisher: Schauen, ob es Dual Rank DDR4 Ram mit 3200mhz gibt, aber ich habe gehört, dass diese im Dual Rank nicht funktionieren sollen mit Ryzen... Mir wurden 2667mhz im Dual Rank empfohlen, jedoch wollte ich wissen, ob es nicht mehr Sinn macht, 3200mhz mit Single Rank zu nehmen, anstatt 2666mhz im Dual Rank. Overclocking wollte ich fürs erste nicht betreiben.

Was meint ihr bzw. habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge für mich? Auch die Frage dann, ob 2667mhz wirklich bemerkbar schneller als 2400mhz DDR4 Ram ist, stellt sich mir dann...

Was ich für 3200 mhz Ram im Visier hatte war der von G.Skill Flare x  - 2x 8GB 3200mhz - 
Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GFX Arbeitsspeicher FlareX DDR4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Laufen die 3200 mhz automatisch, sobald ich docp im Bios aktiviert habe? Kann jemand den Ram empfehlen bzw. lohnt es sich genau diesen zu holen, da er ja nun wirklich nicht günstig ist?
 Könnt ihr mir sonst ein dual rank kit mit mind. 2666 mhz empfehlen, welches auch 100% kompatibel zu ryzen ist, auch ohne oc..

Da ich hier neu bin, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das der richtige Bereich ist für so eine Frage, daher möchte ich mich schonmal entschuldigen, falls ich hier falsch bin.
Liebe Grüße
Rebz95


----------



## jkox11 (6. Dezember 2017)

Falsches Forum; die Mods werden dein Post in die richtige Abteilung verschieben. 

Wieso ein 1800X? 
Ein 1700 reicht auch, wenn nciht übertaktet wird, klappt es auch mit einem 1700X obwohl das Übertakten bei Ryzen eine Kinderarbeit ist. 

Warum du so ein teures Board kaufen musst, muss du auch erstmal erläutern 

Zum Thema Netzteil werden auch noch eine Sprüche fliegen


----------



## Rebz95 (6. Dezember 2017)

Super, das freut mich dass der Thread hier verschoben wird 

Hehe, die Fragen versteh ich gut. Ich habe die Einzelteile relativ günstig bekommen, wo ich sagen kann, das Asus x370 Pro hätte mich nur um die 60€ weniger gekostet (habe 214€ dafür bezahlt) und das hier soll ja high end sein und ein paar Jahre länger überleben für die Zukunft. Den Prozessor habe ich für 349€ gekauft vor zwei Wochen etwa, der 1700 wäre nur 50€ günstiger gewesen mein ich, da dachte ich, kann es auch ruhig der 1800x sein.
Zum Netzteil hab ich leider keine Ahnung von, des ist vor nem halben Jahr etwa gekauft für mein jetziges System noch bzw ich werds dann ins neue übernehmen, da ich nicht weiß warum des nicht gut sein soll.


----------



## jkox11 (6. Dezember 2017)

Die Unterschiede der Boards wirst du aber auch in der Zukunft nicht spüren  
Wollte dich lediglich drauf hinweisen wenn du den Kauf noch nicht getätigt hättest. 

Als RAM kannst du die Gskill nehmen, es gibt aber noch andere günstigere Varianten, welche nicht viel schlechter sind. 
Die Kollegen werden schon welche auflisten.


----------



## Rebz95 (6. Dezember 2017)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für deinen Rat 
Das dachte ich eigentlich auch, bloß wollte ich endlich mal wissen, wie es ist so ein cooles Board zu besitzten, habe es sehr oft in Videos gesehen und fand es einfach cool. Brauchen werd ich es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht (also von der riesen Ausstattung her), nur als ich des dann wirklich gesehen habe, dass es von etwa 250€ auf 214€ runter gegangen ist, dachte ich kann ich zuschlagen^^

Alles klar, dann freu ich mich bezüglich RAM Empfehlungen bzw. Bestätigungen/Ablehnungen zu meinem System


----------



## Cody_GSK (8. Dezember 2017)

Rebz95 schrieb:


> Was ich für 3200 mhz Ram im Visier hatte war der von G.Skill Flare x  - 2x 8GB 3200mhz -
> Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GFX Arbeitsspeicher FlareX DDR4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Laufen die 3200 mhz automatisch, sobald ich docp im Bios aktiviert habe?


Hallo,

ja so wurde er von uns getestet. Deshalb ist das Kit für das Crosshair VI Hero auch auf unserer QVL gelistet:

G.SKILL - RAM Configurator​
Die WiFi Variante steht uns leider nicht für entsprechende Tests zur Verfügung, sollte aber einen vergleichbaren Speichersupport besitzen.

Allerdings hängt dies auch von der Güte des Speichercontrollers im Prozessor und des Boards ab, es sind für einen so hohen Speichertakt also unter Umständen manuelle Anpassungen notwendig.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (8. Dezember 2017)

Also laut Asus gibt es keine unterschiede bis auf das Wifi Modul zwischen den Mainboards. Ich habe jetzt den Ram Flare X gekauft, jedoch resettet nachdem man den Rechner herunterfährt und neu einschaltet, die Einstellungen von 3200 mhz auf 2400 mhz 
Bios neuste Version vom Hersteller 1701 ist auch drauf...
Gruß
Rebz95


----------



## Cody_GSK (9. Dezember 2017)

Hebe bitte testweise im UEFI die DRAM Boot Voltage schrittweise leicht an (bis max 1.4V) und teste ob dies das Bootverhalten verbessert.

Wenn das erfolglos bleibt, kann es eventuell helfen auf ein früheres BIOS zu downgraden. Wir hatten die Flare X damals auf dem Crosshair VI Hero im Labor mit einem relativ frühen BIOS getestet und der Speichersupport verbessert sich normalerweise im Produktzyklus, aber es kann unter den verschiedenen Releases auch schon mal einen Ausreißer geben.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (9. Dezember 2017)

Vielen herzlichen Dank zunächst für die Hilfe.

Meinen Sie, dass  mit der nächsten stabilen Bios Version von Asus der Ram dann auch stabil auf 3200 mhz  läuft und hat dieses "Kaltstart" Problem nicht mehr hat?
Weiß man denn, wie lange Asus in der Regel braucht, bis sie eine neue Bios Version hochladen werden? Das 3008 Bios (Beta Bios) scheint ja schon sehr vortgeschritten zu sein. Wenn ich das recht gelesen habe, dann soll dieses Problem mit dem zurücksetzten der Einstellungen beim 3008 Bios Update weg sein. Da gibts doch bestimmt Hoffnungen, dass es beim nächsten offiziellen Bios Update dann so mit integriert ist, oder?

Dann sollte der Arbeitsspeicher ja sofort funktionieren, oder, weil die Flare X sind ja extra für die Ryzen Serie konzipiert mein ich bzw. laufen tut mein System ja mit 3200 mhz im Standard Profil, ledigleich nach einem späteren anschalten des PC's failed er mit dem Start und lädt ja die 2400 mhz Einstellung zurück.

Heute  ging der Start mit der jetzigen Einstellung von 3066 mhz problemlos. Ich habe den Arbeitsspeicher aktuell auf dem DOCP Standard Einstellungen gestellt und anstatt 3200 mhz auf 3066 mhz gestellt.
Wenn er nachher die 3066 mhz auch wieder zurück auf 2400 mhz stellt, dann probiere ich definitiv aus, die 3200 mhz mit verschiedenen Ohm Einstellungen bzw verschiedenen Voltage Optionen.
Wissen Sie, warum im Bios steht, obwohl 1,35V eingetagen sind, 1,37V oder so?

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Cody_GSK (12. Dezember 2017)

Das Kaltstartproblem war beim Crosshair VI Hero in einigen inoffiziellen BIOS Versionen bereits mit einem Fix behoben wurden, bisher ist dieser aber noch nicht in eines der offiziellen Releases integriert wurden. Vermutlich ist die Situation beim WiFi AC ähnlich. Zur Frage nach einem entsprechenden BIOS Release müsste ich Sie allerdings an den ASUS Support verweisen.

Die leicht erhöhte Speicherspannung gegenüber dem eingestellten Wert, ist bei vielen Modellen verbreitet. Die Mainboard Hersteller versuchen damit die allgemeine Speicherkompatibilität zu verbessern. Für Ihren Speicher sind 1.37V völlig unbedenklich, also keine Sorge deswegen.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (12. Dezember 2017)

Alles klar, dann wird das wahrscheinlich mit der nächsten offiziellen Bios Version sehr wahrscheinlich gefixed. Vielen Dank Ihnen für Ihre Antwort.
Wie viel Grad sind denn die höchst Temperaturen für den Flare X 3200 Mhz Speicher? Leider finde ich auch unter der Herstellerseite nicht diese Angaben.
Lieben Dank
Rebz95


----------



## Cody_GSK (12. Dezember 2017)

Das genaue Temperaturlimit eines Moduls kann variieren, bemerkbar macht sich dies in der Regel durch Instabilität. Im Normalbetrieb sollten die Module aber weit unterhalb dieses Temperaturbereichs bleiben. 

Mein eigenes Kit erreicht selbst übertaktet, mit etwas Luftstrom durch einen langsamen Lüfter im Gehäusedeckel, nur völlig unbedenkliche 37°C unter Last.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe unter volllast maximal 50° gehabt meine ich, sind diese ebenfalls unbedenklich?
Viele Grüße
Rebz95


----------



## Cody_GSK (13. Dezember 2017)

Sind ebenfalls völlig unbedenklich.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich mit einem DRP3 als CPU-Kühler etwas geringere Lasttemperaturen erwartet hätte, weil die Module ja direkt in dessen Luftstrom liegen sollten.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (13. Dezember 2017)

Die 50° sind während des Stabilitätstestes von Adia 64 entstanden. Beim Spielen von Spielen wie beispielsweise Witcher 3 auf höchsten Einstellungen habe ich immer eine Temperatur von  46° +-2° . Meinen Sie, dass etwas nicht richtig ist bzw. vielleicht, dass eines der Bauteile nicht richtig funktioniert bzw. wesentlich zu hoch sind? 
Die CPU schafft unter volllast nicht mehr als 59°. Habe 30 min den Stabilitätstest durchführen lassen. Im normalen Betrieb, beim Surfen etc. sind die Temperaturen sowohl von CPU, als auch vom RAM zwischen 26° und 37°. Der RAM läuft aktuell bei mir im Bios eingestellt auf 1,375V bzw bekommt laut Bios 1,395V. 3200 Mhz funktionieren damit auf den Timings 14-14-14-34.
Viele Grüße
Rebz95


----------



## Cody_GSK (17. Dezember 2017)

Die Werte sind völlig in Ordnung. Solange alles stabil ist, kein Grund sich sorgen zu machen.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (26. August 2019)

Guten Tag,

auch heute habe ich leider das Problem, dass der Flare X Speicher instabil läuft auf 3200 MHz via XMP Profil auf meinem Asus Board.
Ist das ein Fall für die Garantie? 

Was kann ich tun, damit meine RAM Sticks die 3200 MHz schaffen, ohne instabil zu werden beim Spielen und Arbeiten? Ich habe gelesen, dass die Samsung B-Dies, welche verbaut sind, bei Temperaturen ab 50° bereits zu Instabilitäten führen können. Können Sie dies bestätigen? Und falls ja, was kann man denn machen, da meine Sticks im IDLE bereits auf ~ 40° laufen?

Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen 

Liebe Grüße

Rebz95


----------



## Cody_GSK (28. August 2019)

Hallo Rebz95

Auf deinem ASUS Crosshair VI Hero sollte es möglich sein DDR4-3200 mit diesem Kit via XMP zu erreichen. Dies wurde von uns auch ab Werk getestet.

Es ist allerdings richtig, dass zu höhe Temperaturen den RAM instabil werden lassen können. Ein relativ einfacher Test, um dies zu verifizieren ist es testweise den Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu erhöhen oder mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter für eine direkte Belüftung der Modulen zu sorgen. In der Regel ist dies nicht notwendig. Es kann aber in Einzelfällen erforderlich sein, wenn die Module zum Beispiel direkt durch die Abwärme der Grafikkarte zusätzlich aufgeheizt werden.

Sonst kann ich auch dir nur die allgemein Hinweise geben: Prüfe ob sich die Module in den richtigen Steckplätzen (A2+B2) befinden, das BIOS auf einem aktuellen Stand ist und die Einstellungen aus dem XMP richtig übernommen werden. Unter Umständen kann es gerade mit einem 1st Gen Ryzen zudem helfen, auf das XMP/DOCP zu verzichten und die Speichereinstellungen statt dessen manuell zu konfigurieren.

Bei Verdacht auf Defekt empfehlen wir den RAM bei Standardeinstellungen (Load Optimized Defaults) mit MemTest86 auf Funktion zu prüfen. Dadurch werden die meisten anderen Fehlerquellen wie ein Konfigurations- oder Softwareproblem ausgeschlossen.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (31. März 2020)

Hallo liebes Support Team,

mein Problem ist leider nach wie vor vorhanden. Mein PC freezed einfach während Anwendungen auch, obwohl der RAM lediglich zwischen 37-45° heiß wird. Ich habe ihn (weil es einfach irgendwann total gestört hat) auf 2400 mhz laufen lassen, da ich nicht jeden Tag freezes haben wollte.

Mittlerweile wurde jedes Bauteil in meinem Rechner auch umgetauscht, bis auf besagtem RAM 

Ich habe wirklich den Verdacht, dass dieser irgendeinen Defekt hat, bei 3200 mhz Takt hätte man ja sagen können, dass es vielleicht doch nicht stabil läuft, aber bei 2400 mhz sollte doch sowas nicht passieren. Leider erhalte ich sowohl bei 3200 mhz, als auch bei 2400 mhz keine Fehler durch Memtest86, aber es kann wirklich keine andere Komponente mehr sein, da einfach alles, sogar die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht wurde (Mainboard 2x ausgetauscht auch).

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, falls man mir die Sticks austauschen kann, ich hab damals dafür 250€ gezahlt, das ist wirklich nicht wenig Geld gewesen, dafür dass es bis jetzt (seit 2,5 Jahren) nicht flüssig läuft... 

Ich freue mich über eine Rückmeldung.

Grüße

Rebz95


----------



## Cody_GSK (6. April 2020)

Hallo Rebz95

Nur um das noch mal klar zu stellen: Treten nur kurze Freezes oder Abstürze auf? Kurze Freezes würden allgemein nicht auf einen RAM Defekt hindeuten. Abstürze jedoch schon, vor allem wenn Sie mit RAM typischen Stop Codes wie zum Beispiel "Memory Management" oder "Page Fault in Unpaged Area" einher gehen.

Wenn das System auch bei Optimized Defaults nicht stabil ist und Abstürze auftreten, dann reklamiere das Kit bitte bei deinem Händler oder nutze das RMA Formular auf unserer Webseite, um einen Garantieaustausch zu beantragen.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (6. April 2020)

Hallo Cody,

vor etwa 5 Minuten hatte ich erneut einen Absturz. Mein Sound ist gefreezed (ein schriller Ton), welcher erst ausgeht, wenn Bild schwarz wird und danach gibts kein Bild mehr und Rechner reagiert auf nichts mehr. Muss den Rechner manuell neustarten bzw. den Resetbutton drücken.

Der PC war gerade ebend noch im Energiesparmodus und hat nur kleine Spiele gespielt, 5-10% maximal Auslastung (und das im Energiesparmodus). Da der Fehler wirklich zufällig auftritt, habe ich den Verdacht, dass es sich um den Arbeitsspeicher handeln muss 

ALLE anderen Bauteile sind ja mittlerweile ausgetauscht und der RAM läuft auf 2400 MHz... Bios auf Default stabile Einstellungen und up to date...

Mein einziges Problem ist, dass ich keinerlei Fehler durch Memtests bekomme und das Personal von Cyberport (dort habe ich den RAM gekauft vor etwa 2,5 Jahren) mir gesagt hat, dass ich 40€ Gebühr zahlen muss, wenn kein Fehler beim RAM gefunden wird...

Wie läuft das ganze über das RMA Formular?


Gruß

Rebz95


----------



## Cody_GSK (7. April 2020)

Das Formular findest du hier:

RMA-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

Nachdem dein Antrag geprüft wurde, erhältst du eine E-Mail mit Informationen zur weiteren Abwicklung über unser RMA Center.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (8. April 2020)

Vielen Dank! Ich habe nun einen Antrag gestellt, auch auf das Forum hier verwiesen und dass das Problem nun auch wirklich seit 2,5 Jahren besteht. 

Melde mich wenn ich mehr weiß. 

Vielen Dank und Gruß

Rebz95


----------



## Rebz95 (11. April 2020)

Leider bekomme ich keine Rückmeldung zu meiner RMA Anfrage von GSKill. MIttlerweile bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass es sich um einen defekten RAM handeln muss, da ich unter Windows den Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x0011b626 bekomme, was ebenfalls auf defekten RAM schließen lässt bzw. dass Programme nicht auf die Ressourcen vom Arbeitsspeicher zugreifen können.

Was kann ich tun um den RAM via GSkill ausgetauscht zu bekommen?

Gruß

Rebz95


----------



## Cody_GSK (14. April 2020)

Hast du inzwischen eine E-Mail erhalten?

Bitte zur Sicherheit auch im Spam-Ordner danach suchen.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Rebz95 (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo Cody,

mittlerweile habe ich tatsächlich auch das RAM Kit zurückgesendet. Ich habe mir die exakt gleichen zwei RAM Sticks bestellt und bisher hatte ich seit dem keinen einzigen Fehler mehr. Selbst auf 3200 Mhz läuft der Rechner ohne Abstürze. 

Ich warte aktuell auf eine Rückmeldung von GSkill bezüglich der eingeschickten Speicher. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass dieses Kit einfach ausgetauscht wird und ich ein neues Set bekomme. 

Ich melde mich wieder sobald ich eine Rückmeldung von GSkill erhalten habe.

Gruß

Rebz95


----------



## Cody_GSK (11. Mai 2020)

In der Regel werden defekte Kits von uns 1:1 ersetzt, also vollständig ausgetauscht.

Sobald die RMA abgeschlossen ist, erhältst du zudem automatisch eine Versandbestätigung von TNT mit einem Link zur Sendungsverfolgung per E-Mail.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------

